# New Camo Choices



## charliedog

Hello - New to the area and waterfowl hunting and I'm starting my clothing collection, thus I would like some suggestions. Trying to determine the best choice of camo pattern for my hunting situation. I hunt in Northern South Dakota in potholes, sloughs and fields in the Sand Lake area. Ground blind hides me in fields, but trying to determine most effective camo for cattails and such. New KW-1 and Avery Marshgrass have my current attention. Any one care to comment on which pattern might work best for wading out and hiding in the sloughs? Other pattern suggestions?
I recently purchased some gear in MO Duck Blind, but I'm not conviced of this pattern yet. Also have some Max-4 gear, but it strikes me as too dark. Comments, opinions, suggestions welcome..
Thanks.


----------



## fowl_play

NATURAL GEAR!


----------



## Sportin' Woodies

sounds more like question for oprah.
:eyeroll:


----------



## charliedog

Not quite the help I was looking for.


----------



## goosebusters

MO duck blind is my choice since shadow grass is gone. :eyeroll: But Natural Gear would be my second. KW is good in wheat, Max 4 is good in tilled corn, Advantage wetlands and Delta Marsh are the best in Cattails.


----------



## WingedShooter7

KW-1 blends in insanely good for what it was designed for, I can't say I think anything else looks better in corn stubble, cattails, and anything along that lines, cause it really is sweet, my second choice for waterfowl camo would be MO Duck Blind. Obviously the KW-1 is not going to look that great in timber but other than that its a sweet pattern. Natural Gear is also pretty good stuff, I think it blends in good in just about anything.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Dirty Kakhi colored hunting pants, and just about anything open. Most como is so blotched. Way to much stuff going on in a small area of clothing.

Prarie Ghost was awsome! But it is gone for some reason.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky

KW1 looks sweet in corn my next layout will be in KW1


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING

Mossy Oak Duck Blind


----------



## honkerslayr

WingedShooter7 said:


> KW-1 blends in insanely good for what it was designed for, I can't say I think anything else looks better in corn stubble, cattails, and anything along that lines, cause it really is sweet, my second choice for waterfowl camo would be MO Duck Blind. Obviously the KW-1 is not going to look that great in timber but other than that its a sweet pattern. Natural Gear is also pretty good stuff, I think it blends in good in just about anything.


YUP!!!! :beer:

I agree 100%!!! I bought a blind in this camo and have never had a problem and blends in sooo good IMO. My next choice would be duck blind also. The only thing is, that it seems harder to find everythin in KW-1. but its a great camo.


----------



## DNovicki

Did you ever look at Skyline Camo? their "Fall Flight" is outstanding and dies a great job in the marsh or the corn. check it out before you buy. I think you will like it, I know I do. skylinecamo.com I think


----------



## charliedog

Only jacket and bibs I can find in KW-1 is Outside Edge gear. Anybody familiar with this line of clothing? I can't find a review or comment on the quality of this stuff anywhere.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Looks shiney to me?


----------



## barebackjack

Another vote for KW-1. If your hunting corn/wheat stubble, cattails, grass, its awesome.

For plowed fields or soybean stubble, natural gear works better. Either way in these situations its tough to hide no matter what pattern you use. A good mud job on a blind is essential in these situations.


----------



## AdamFisk

I don't know if I've ever seen that KW-1 before, or at least seen it on clothing before. Doesn't look too bad at all.

I would say it appears shiney because of the material, lighting, or whatever reasons you can think of. Not because of the camo pattern. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Leo Porcello

I agree that KW-1 looks awesome! I just think its the material it is printed on. My dad came here and had some DB camo on a jacket that had a pretty nasty scene on it as well.


----------



## charliedog

Here's the Marshgrass camo. From the looks of it, this will be tough to beat for hiding in cattails.
Not sure if Avery is over-charging or what for the rights to use their patterns, but certainly not much available for clothes in Marshgrass or KW-1


----------



## ndwaterfowler

Wonder if Avery is going to sue Marshgrass for the use of their cattail symbol in the name??


----------



## shooteminthelips

All of my stuff got switched over to Duck Blind last year. I love the stuff!


----------



## WingedShooter7

ndwaterfowler said:


> Wonder if Avery is going to sue Marshgrass for the use of their cattail symbol in the name??


Marsh Grass is Avery's camo pattern. They came out with KW-1,KW-2, Buckbrush, and Marsh Grass this past year. As far as I know the KW-1 is only offered from outdoor edge. That's what company made my clothes and they are pretty nice. Plenty warm, could do with some better pocket placement but nothing to complain about that much.

This is the only picture of me wearing it that I have right now.


----------



## Matt Vanderpan

tin cloth and duck brown


----------



## Matt Jones

Brown camo


----------



## goosebusters

WingedShooter7 said:


> ndwaterfowler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if Avery is going to sue Marshgrass for the use of their cattail symbol in the name??
> 
> 
> 
> Marsh Grass is Avery's camo pattern. They came out with KW-1,KW-2, Buckbrush, and Marsh Grass this past year. As far as I know the KW-1 is only offered from outdoor edge. That's what company made my clothes and they are pretty nice. Plenty warm, could do with some better pocket placement but nothing to complain about that much.
> 
> This is the only picture of me wearing it that I have right now.
Click to expand...

Is this your trading card glamor shot? I'm impressed.


----------



## WingedShooter7

goosebusters said:


> WingedShooter7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ndwaterfowler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if Avery is going to sue Marshgrass for the use of their cattail symbol in the name??
> 
> 
> 
> Marsh Grass is Avery's camo pattern. They came out with KW-1,KW-2, Buckbrush, and Marsh Grass this past year. As far as I know the KW-1 is only offered from outdoor edge. That's what company made my clothes and they are pretty nice. Plenty warm, could do with some better pocket placement but nothing to complain about that much.
> 
> This is the only picture of me wearing it that I have right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this your trading card glamor shot? I'm impressed.
Click to expand...

Yeah sure? My dad snapped it while I was coming back from getting the geese, didn't tell me he was taking it.


----------



## Old Hunter

Brown camo,Jones style hat ,32" barrel. Most everthing they make is too dark for what we do up here. Look at the hunters in pictures,the corn or slough bottom, its all too dark.You want to hide in corn without a blind? Go low tec. A old, bleached out,somewhat dirty , brown coveralls or pants and jacket.Get some different colors of flat camo paint, it could be spray or exterior latex with a brush. Lay the coveralls in a cornfield and design your own camo. You can do a better job than any store bought camo for many situations. If we are hunting toghether expect me to get on your back about the hide.If you were a sniper you would be dead.
WingedShooter 7 That is not a personal comment directed at you. It is what I say to most of my hunting partners all to often.


----------

